
Flex Gym Share - mooreds
https://www.flexgymshare.com
======
KFC_Manager
Seems like gyms would crack down hard on this. I would imagine the utilization
of an average gym membership for most box gyms is under 50% on a full day
basis. Gyms also build their capacity on these assumptions, so other than
being a sourcing tool (like Classpass) I don't see how this will work.

~~~
mooreds
I remember a planet money episode about gym utilization:

[https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2014/12/17/371463435/epis...](https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2014/12/17/371463435/episode-590-the-
planet-money-workout)

------
jedisct1
Ahah, i like the idea. However many gym cards have a photo ID, or a photo is
displayed on a screen when we tag in.

